# New Cinema Centre in Paphos



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Does anyone know when the new cinema centre is due to open in Paphos. Seems there is going to be 6 theatres, bowling alley, sports centre, sounds good. Paphos needs more like this.
Wish there was a decent shopping Mall in Paphos


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

karentuppence said:


> Does anyone know when the new cinema centre is due to open in Paphos. Seems there is going to be 6 theatres, bowling alley, sports centre, sounds good. Paphos needs more like this.
> Wish there was a decent shopping Mall in Paphos


The cinema complex looks pretty close to being finished. I would think that at the latest it will be open shortly after new year. There is a large multi story car park next to it so at least there won't be any parking problems.
It is just off the big roundabout coming off the motorway and we have watched it going up as we live very close to there.
There will be a new mall within the next 18-24 months. The ground has already been prepared, in fact there is a huge hole on the site, I think there is going to be underground parking for it.


----------

